# Beach Sharkin Lost Bag



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

My wife left behind a pink bag with some clothes in it, did anybody happen to grab it? I think it was in the picnic area. Had a great time, thanks! JOE


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't see a pink bag but I did take home somebody's camp chair (blue) and an orange huggie - if these are yours please let me know. They are in my garage for now.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I was just about to make this post.........we got it 38bat, shoot me a PM and let me know where to drop it off at.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *konz (8/18/2008)*I was just about to make this post.........we got it 38bat, shoot me a PM and let me know where to drop it off at.


:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------

